

Shim: simultaneous, synced web surfing across a variety of devices and browsers - tilt
https://github.com/marstall/shim/

======
illumin8
This is a very cool idea. I see two main uses for this:

1\. Testing and QA across multiple devices/browsers.

2\. The bigger use I see is educational. Students and classrooms can have
shared browsing experiences where the instructor can automatically open
websites on their browser for them. Imagine a classroom where the instructor
never has to say "navigate to www.google.com"

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
For the language classes that I take over Skype this would be especially
useful if the teacher could start and stop the video stream (i.e. on a site
like Youtube).

